# Fort Pickens debit?



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I've searched all around, even called and can't find any info that if Fort Pickens takes debit/credit cards at the gate. I want to purchase the annual pass + Night owl and never carry cash:whistling: Thanks

Jake


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

I don't think so. I've always used cash.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

yeh i think theyre cash only bro


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Bought an annual pass in July with a debit card. No issues what so ever. :thumbup:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

yep, i never carry cash, pay with my MC debit no probs


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks guys. That makes things much easier!


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

They DEFINITELY take debit cards.


----------



## cltucker11 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Credit Card*

Fort Pickens takes a credit card. I bought my annual pass with credit card. I don't know about debit.


----------



## iidesu (Jul 29, 2011)

sure said:


> yep, i never carry cash, pay with my MC debit no probs


the same with me.


----------

